# Please Identify This Omega Movement.



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

*I've never seen one of hese before. What is it Paul?*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

seiko6139 said:


> *I've never seen one of hese before. What is it Paul?*


Hi Ian,

Take a look at this topic ---> http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=30718

There's also an Omega Cal. 1370 in the photos...top row. Its an early motor driven quartz movement, dating from early 1980s I think. In your photo, the motor is on the far right hand side under that pie shaped bridge with the 2 holes in it. If you look at my photos, you'll see that my 1370 movement is missing this bridge (looks to have come unsoldered  )

Its not too uncommon...I did a quick Google and found one for sale.

Is it yours?


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Paul,

No it's not mine. It's on that famous auction site.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

nice early quartz... from the era before Omega stopped rolling their own...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

And by the look of it rate adjustable too? I found by accicdent (well just by being clever actually  ) that my OysterQuartz can be measured on my mechanical watch timer :thumbup: just by manually adjusting the measure rate down to 3600bph!!!

Takes a lot longer to get a reading of course but still works! Just measures the "tick" every second instead of every 18000/21600/28800bph etc etc wooohooo good old Microset!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> And by the look of it rate adjustable too? I found by accicdent (well just by being clever actually  ) that my OysterQuartz can be measured on my mechanical watch timer :thumbup: just by manually adjusting the measure rate down to 3600bph!!!
> 
> Takes a lot longer to get a reading of course but still works! Just measures the "tick" every second instead of every 18000/21600/28800bph etc etc wooohooo good old Microset!


u need 2 get out more!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > And by the look of it rate adjustable too? I found by accicdent (well just by being clever actually  ) that my OysterQuartz can be measured on my mechanical watch timer :thumbup: just by manually adjusting the measure rate down to 3600bph!!!
> ...


Your probably right....whens the next watch fair? :lol:


----------

